# Performance check Pong



## Heiland (19. Aug 2004)

Habe nun die Pong Version von Anubis und mir hochgeladen. Werde sehr warscheinlich eine zweite version von Pong schreiben mit besserer Kollisionsabfrage und flüssigeren Animationen. Wer Lust hat kann sowohl Applet als auch Windoof Version mal testen.  Über einen Eintrag ins Gästebuch freue ich mich natürlich!
---> www.eggers-games.de

Gruß JaVa


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2004)

Warum bindest Du nicht das Applet einfach mal in eine Webseite ein? Dann kann man es sich schon online anschauen, ohne sich erst ein zip-File herunter laden zu müssen.


----------



## Anubis (20. Aug 2004)

> Wer Lust hat kann sowohl Applet als auch Windoof Version mal testen.



Da es Java ist, kann man die Application auch unter anden OS benutzen.  :idea:


----------



## Isaac (20. Aug 2004)

Anubis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Wer Lust hat kann sowohl Applet als auch Windoof Version mal testen.
> 
> 
> 
> Da es Java ist, kann man die Application auch unter anden OS benutzen.  :idea:



Nur wenns sauber programmiert ist. Als ich meine GUI auf dem Mac von einem kollegen getestet habe ging erstmal so gut wie garnichts.


----------



## Heiland (20. Aug 2004)

Ja, werde es mal einbinden.

Natürlich weiss ich dass Java Plattformunabhängig ist. Aber ich habe auch eine Win EXE erzeugt, die man auch testen kann!


----------



## Heiland (20. Aug 2004)

Habe das Applet jetzt zum online Spielen hochgeladen. Ein Testbericht wäre schon ganz gut ;-)


----------



## Beni (20. Aug 2004)

Die KI dieses schwarzen Blockes ist super, hab dem fast abgenommen, dass er kein Progi ist.
Aber dass man mit dem blauen Block aus dem Feld fahren kann...  :autsch:

Ich hab zwar nicht lang gespielt, aber wird das Game eigentlich mit der Zeit schwieriger?


----------



## Anubis (20. Aug 2004)

Ich hatte ja mal selber am Code gebastelt. Nein: Es bleibt gleich schwer (es sei denn ich habe da was übersehen)


----------



## Heiland (20. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Nein, es wird nicht schwieriger. Anubis hat lediglich das Applet in eine Applikation umgewandelt und die Kollisionsabfrage des Balls verändert. Es lässt sich aber einbauen, dass es mit der Zeit schwerer wird. ZB dass der Gegner schneller auf den Ball reagiert. Eine Variable verändern und schon ist der Gegner unschlagbar  :lol: 

Aber sag doch mal was für ein System du hast und wie flüssig die Animationen laufen... wäre super!

Gruß, JaVa


----------



## Beni (20. Aug 2004)

JaVa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber sag doch mal was für ein System du hast und wie flüssig die Animationen laufen... wäre super!



Es läuft auf meinem AMD 3000+ mit der GeForce FX 5200 flüssig.


----------



## pogo (20. Aug 2004)

p3 1ghz läuft auch gut.
was mich stört, ist die Tastaturabfrage. wenn man schnell fahren will und die Taste gedrückt hält, braucht er eine ganze Weile, bevor er losfährt. vielleicht kannst du dies beschleunigen.


----------



## Heiland (20. Aug 2004)

@alle ;-) Danke schonmal für die Tests. Und was für ein Betriebssystem habt ihr?

@pogo: ja, das stört mich selber. Ich werde mich bestimmt damit beschäftigen! Das ist wichtig für andere mini-games die ich programmieren will. Aber im ich werde wohl eine kleine Pause einlegen. Wenn man mal länger durchprogrammiert hat ist es auch ganz gut mal abzuschalten. Ausserdem mach ichs ja nur Hobbymäßig!

JaVa


----------



## akira (20. Aug 2004)

Bei mir (Athlon 2Gig 512MB WinXPSP2 FX5200) läuft das Game recht flüssig, allerdings bei 85% Systemauslastung. 
Baue mal vielleicht noch ein längerses sleep oder yield ein.


----------



## Anubis (20. Aug 2004)

@pogo: Wenn du Win verwendest, kannst du die Wiederhohlungsrate auf Hoch stellen, dann müsste es schneller gehen.

Das geht aber auch per Spiel selbst: Bei keyTyped hoch oder runterfahren beginnen und bei keyReleased beenden.


----------



## Heiland (20. Aug 2004)

So einen Lösungsansatz habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wird wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein...


----------



## Anubis (20. Aug 2004)

Ich kann dir sogar genauer helfen:
du gibst dem linken schläger eine Y-Speed, die beim drückern der Taste auf eine geschwindigkeit gesetzt wird und beim loslassen der Taste wieder auf 0 gesetzt wird. 
Der Schläger wird bei jedem durchlauf des SampleThread's um die Y-Speed des Schlägers versetzt. 

Fertig!


----------



## Heiland (20. Aug 2004)

ok so werd ichs machen. Danke für den Tip! :###


----------



## Anubis (20. Aug 2004)

Warte dann mal auf die neue Version...


----------



## pogo (21. Aug 2004)

Anubis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @pogo: Wenn du Win verwendest, kannst du die Wiederhohlungsrate auf Hoch stellen, dann müsste es schneller gehen.
> 
> Das geht aber auch per Spiel selbst: Bei keyTyped hoch oder runterfahren beginnen und bei keyReleased beenden.



stimmt ist ne gute Idee, da ich win verwende


----------



## Heiland (24. Aug 2004)

Hi! 

So, bin jetzt wieder aus den Ferien zurück! Werde mich dann mal mit der neuen Pong Version beschäftigen.
JaVa


----------

